
U.S. Is a Low-Tax Nation Unless You Earn a Lot - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-15/taxes-in-u-s-are-low-overall-but-not-for-high-earners
======
woodandsteel
The article says taxes on the rich in the us are a fairly high 37%. But that's
quite misleading, because the rich have all sorts of ways to cut those taxes,
like tax shelters, that are unavailable to everyone else. The actual rates the
pay are far lower, as low as zero.

------
dv_dt
It seems discussion of capital gains taxation was omitted?

------
cimmanom
And once again we ignore regressive payroll taxes?

